# Classic Porsche Hooked up



## vipgraphx (Mar 9, 2012)

I was able to do a photo shoot at this place called High Speed. They specialize in classic car restoration and custom motorcycles.

Here is a picture of a Porsche I took. Not sure what model it is but its pretty sweet.




porche1cropped by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## NE-KID (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice looking Porsche...Looks like an older 986 could be mistaken.


----------



## mjhoward (Mar 9, 2012)

Looks like you may have done this as an HDR or a single image tone-mapped like a pseudo-HDR??  It's a nice shot, but I think the PP needs a re-work.


----------



## Destin (Mar 9, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> Looks like you may have done this as an HDR or a single image tone-mapped like a pseudo-HDR??  It's a nice shot, but I think the PP needs a re-work.



Obviously, it's in the HDR section. Personally, I love the processing on it. Nice work! I'd prefer a cleaner background, but I'm guessing that was out of your control.


----------



## jake337 (Mar 9, 2012)

Destin said:


> mjhoward said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like you may have done this as an HDR or a single image tone-mapped like a pseudo-HDR??  It's a nice shot, but I think the PP needs a re-work.
> ...


I think it's just a tad, teeny, tiny bit overdone.  Just a hair.  But as usual I would have to see it printed out to really know or see it on the OP's monitor.Beautiful car.


----------



## jake337 (Mar 9, 2012)

jake337 said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > mjhoward said:
> ...


I take what I said back.  Each time I look it gets better and better.


----------



## vipgraphx (Mar 9, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> Looks like you may have done this as an HDR or a single image tone-mapped like a pseudo-HDR??  It's a nice shot, but I think the PP needs a re-work.



Yes it is a 3 bracketed HDR.


----------



## vipgraphx (Mar 9, 2012)

jake337 said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> > Destin said:
> ...




haahaha , thanks!


----------



## vipgraphx (Mar 9, 2012)

AHotPhototaker said:


> Nice looking Porsche...Looks like an older 986 could be mistaken.



Don't know I was thinking of an older 911 but probably should have asked the owner....I just went in and took some pictures and left as I did not want to get in their way.


----------



## Bynx (Mar 9, 2012)

Love the car, but the rest can go.


----------



## vipgraphx (Mar 9, 2012)

Looks  cool Bynx, I might have to throw me in a background. 

In person at the shop the cars do look cool in their setting. It's an old rainbow bread factory. Has a lot of history and the new owners have done a good job keeping up that factory vibe, but I know pictures and actually being there are two different things.

Edit::::

Ok here is my go....Using my moon shot from last night....




porsche911cropped2 by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## mjhoward (Mar 10, 2012)

Destin said:


> mjhoward said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like you may have done this as an HDR or a single image tone-mapped like a pseudo-HDR??  It's a nice shot, but I think the PP needs a re-work.
> ...



Sorry, the section wasn't obvious to me since I only ever look at the 'recent topics'.


----------



## molested_cow (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh I love the slant nose (not sure if that's what they call it).


----------



## jake337 (Mar 10, 2012)

vipgraphx said:


> AHotPhototaker said:
> 
> 
> > Nice looking Porsche...Looks like an older 986 could be mistaken.
> ...




I think it's some sort of 911 with a serious widebody kit.


----------



## Destin (Mar 10, 2012)

vipgraphx said:


> Looks  cool Bynx, I might have to throw me in a background.
> 
> In person at the shop the cars do look cool in their setting. It's an old rainbow bread factory. Has a lot of history and the new owners have done a good job keeping up that factory vibe, but I know pictures and actually being there are two different things.
> 
> ...



Nice Edit, the BG looks good! If only you could clean up the reflections in the car that show the inside of the building. It would be alot of work, but totally worth it imo. I'd try but I'm nowhere near good enough with PS.


----------



## kharp (Mar 17, 2012)

Nice photo! P.S. My husband said it's a 930 or 935 with a body kit.


----------

